# Anyone want to participate in an experiment?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've always told people that the higher grade the food you feed your dog (whether kibble or raw), the more the dog will process and USE the nutrients and the less that comes out the back end.

I'd like to PROVE that.

I'm looking for raw AND kibble feeders (rather not have those that feed both).

You will need to weigh the amounts you feed every day (yes, WEIGH the kibble) and then collect and weigh all the solid output.

Anyone game??


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm always interested in an experiment! 

Questions though - how are you going to account for moisture? Won't that throw off the numbers? I'm guessing raw is wetter going in and dryer coming out and kibble is the opposite. I'd think you'd really need dry weight to make a good comparison but I don't know how you'd do that.


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

What do you consider raw? I feed some RMB like bison knuckles but mostly we feed kibble mixed with canned food.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I throw in my 2 cents? We switched Elvis over to raw over the last 3 months of his life. My DH, who was in charge of poop patrol noticed his poop was smaller in diameter and dryer and within a day or so was breaking down. And wasn't as stinky. He was sold.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Laurie,

I had a litter of pups that I raw fed (weaned on to raw) then switched to kibble. They pooped at least twice as much and went from pooping 2 times a day max to 3 -4 times. I got fed up and put them back on raw and pooping went back to small solid poops 1 to 2 times a day and they actually got more food with the raw.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My Mom feeds her dogs (Great Dane 135# and Husky 70#- yeah she should be 45....) kibble. The two of them poop more in one day that SIX of mine poop in TWO days.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

All you're collecting so far is anecdotal crap!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Count me in! I feed 100% raw to a 70 lbs female and an 80 lbs male.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GS MomHey Laurie,
> 
> I had a litter of pups that I raw fed (weaned on to raw) then switched to kibble. They pooped at least twice as much and went from pooping 2 times a day max to 3 -4 times. I got fed up and put them back on raw and pooping went back to small solid poops 1 to 2 times a day and they actually got more food with the raw.


All my foster pups go raw because I can't STAND the smell of kibble-fed puppy (or dog) poop.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok - for those that want to participate, here's the deal:

For three days in a row you need to record the weight of the food going in and the poop coming out.

Let's throw water consumption in as well - in ounces.

I'll take those that mix as well - just be sure to record the weight of the kibble.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

The kibble feeders will have a much stinkier experiment to deal with.
Enough to switch anyone over to raw.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, I'm crazy







, I'll give this a shot but I'll have to exclude the water consumption part. There's just no way I'll be able to measure that right now.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

3 year old male, 80 lbs, moderately active:

<u>6-17 </u> 
in-27 oz raw food
-26 oz water*
out-7 oz

<u>6-18 </u>
in-23 oz raw food
-22 oz water*
out-3 oz

<u>6-19 </u>
in-30 oz raw food
-30 oz water*
out-7 oz 
*maybe half of the water that goes in his mouth actually makes it down his throat.










3 year old female, 70 lbs, total couch potato:

<u>6-17 </u>
in-20 oz raw food
-14 oz water
out-5 oz

<u>6-18 </u>
in-18 oz raw food
-12 oz water
out-2 oz

<u>6-19 </u>
in-24 oz raw food
-18 oz water
out-7 oz


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

So let me get this straight, you want me to weigh poop? Um NO! 

I measure their food with a regular kitchen cup

8 year old w german workingline female, active for her age, 3 cups FROMM duck & sweetpotato per day, guestimated output 3/4 c (1 pile per day)

1 year old e german male, hyperactive 4 1/2 cups FROMM chicken. Guestimated output 1 1/2 cups (2 piles about the same size as the female)

Interesting question: Otto and Luther were east germans, both of them pooped twice a day. All my other dogs have been either west or american lines. Is it the lines, the activity level or what?


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

for those that feed their litters raw, do you seperate each puppy to make sure each eats a balanced meal? How do you make sure they are getting enough RMB to MM ratio? How do you feed the organ meat and any suppliments?


----------

